# Moss ID



## 04cobratorchred (Oct 22, 2006)

Can someone give me a ID on this moss. Thanks.


----------



## PAINKILLER1009 (Jan 3, 2007)

I'm not to sure. Here is a site that can help. They have nice pics of all kinds of moss.

http://www.aquamoss.net/


----------



## CincyCichlids (Oct 14, 2005)

Maybe Peacock or Taiwan moss it may depend on how it grows after a while???


----------



## 04cobratorchred (Oct 22, 2006)

CincyCichlids said:


> Maybe Peacock or Taiwan moss it may depend on how it grows after a while???


I can't grow it for anything because my colony of zebras keep eating it.   No i just have it in a bare bottom tank so it doesn't attatch to anything just gets longer.


----------



## redstrat (Apr 3, 2006)

tie it to a small rock and see what happens


----------

